# Missing Channel Logos on HR10-250 because of MPEG4?



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Called DirecTV Tech Support today and asked this question."Why is there so many channel logos missing on my HR10-250"?.She was very nice,had to excuse herself for two minutes then came back with this answer."The channel logos are missing and they are not getting through to the guide because of MPEG4".She of course offered me the upgrade to the HR2xs which I thanked her but declined because I'm SD programming only.So I thought I'd ask this question to the Pros at DBSTalk.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What logos are you missing? 

There haven't been any logo updates for the old Tivo-based DVRs since the v6.4a software update last year. I doubt we'll see anything more anytime soon. 

It has nothing to do with "MPEG4".


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> What logos are you missing?
> 
> There haven't been any logo updates for the old Tivo-based DVRs since the v6.4a software update last year. I doubt we'll see anything more anytime soon.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "MPEG4".


Alot more than on my R22.History,History International,locals MNT&CW,T101,Headline News,NFL Network,MLBN,NHLN,TNNS,Style,REELZ,Spike,TRU,OXGN,CHILLER,A&E,OVTV,DHC,
TLC,APL,NASA,SCI,ID,PLGN,DXD,SPRT,THEN,ION,SLTH,CMT,BETJ,MTV2,GMC,
FUSE,CRTN,FBN,INSP,GTV,WHT,CTN,TCT,NRB,STRZ,STRZW,SEDG,SBLK,VS,SPMN,
OUT,HUNT,BTN,CBSC,MTN,CSNE,MSG+,SNY,MASN,SS,BRVS,STO,FSPT,CSNB,
CSCA.

There are some that looks old but I did not list them.These are the channels in my Premier package that don't have channel logos on my HR10-250.

No XM or SONC logos either.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't hold your breath. DirecTV isn't doing a whole lot to support those old boxes, and considers them obsolete. They replaced most of them for free to get them out of the field. But, that could change if they're doing the work for the new HD-TiVo and it turns out that the changes to update the old ones is minor.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

IIP said:


> Don't hold your breath. DirecTV isn't doing a whole lot to support those old boxes, and considers them obsolete. They replaced most of them for free to get them out of the field. But, that could change if they're doing the work for the new HD-TiVo and it turns out that the changes to update the old ones is minor.


Don't worry I've had alot of practice not holding my breath.

I was surprised to see the 6.4a update.

DirecTV updates my guide every night so I figured what's the problem with some channel logos?.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

IIP said:


> Don't hold your breath. DirecTV isn't doing a whole lot to support those old boxes, and considers them obsolete. They replaced most of them for free to get them out of the field. But, that could change if they're doing the work for the new HD-TiVo and it turns out that the changes to update the old ones is minor.


I don't expect that to change.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

If they were there prior, have you done a clear and delete all lately? IIRC that will clear logos too until the next software update comes out.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tfederov said:


> If they were there prior, have you done a clear and delete all lately? IIRC that will clear logos too until the next software update comes out.


That's like asking me "did you take a breath lately"?.:sure::lol:

I'm sure that is exactly what happened,thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well just for the heck of it I did a Clear and Delete.Now there are no channel logos on any channels on my HR10-250.Well at the least now their all the same which is better than some logos for those channels and none for those channels.

Interesting that before with 6.3f I never lost channel logos before with a Clear and Delete.Must be a result of 6.4a or the software really doesn't matter because the channel logos would be information included in the guide programming that's downloaded from the satellite almost every night.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Logos should be coming in the software and not the guide data.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tfederov said:


> If they were there prior, have you done a clear and delete all lately? IIRC that will clear logos too until the next software update comes out.


That's what happened to mine many years ago. Had one of the original boxes that were missing logo's from the get go. They finally pushed out an update that include logos and all was well, until harddrive had some errors, did a complete reset and bingo, logos gone again.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's what happened to mine many years ago. Had one of the original boxes that were missing logo's from the get go. They finally pushed out an update that include logos and all was well, until harddrive had some errors, did a complete reset and bingo, logos gone again.


That's what's interesting about this issue.Do a Clear and Delete the software # stays the same sounds like Tivo has a channel logos being deleted issue in their software after the Clear and Delete.Hope this issue doesn't get carried over to the new HD DirecTivo.

Reset receiver today got back some channel logos in the guide.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Can you redownload the software?


----------



## JoeS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ive had D* for about 14 months now. I have old receivers as well has H21 and H23's. To date, I've probably had about 40% of the channel logos in my guide. Its minor, but what gives? 
For what its worth 95% of my viewing is the sports channels and Sports Pack - so that's where I came up with my 40% estimate.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> Can you redownload the software?


No. You can try reinstalling the software from a clean image or InstantCake CD image, but there's no guarantee you'll get the logos back. If DirecTV ever provides another software update for our Tivo's, you'll get logos then.


----------

